# Vienna to Prague?



## ValHam (May 16, 2014)

What would be the easiest way to get to Prague from Vienna?  Thanks


----------



## Conan (May 16, 2014)

http://www.raileurope-world.com/train-tickets/journey-insights/article/vienna-prague


----------



## Aviator621 (Jun 12, 2014)

Also check our Mike's Chauffeur Service http://mike-chauffeur.cz We used them from Budapest to Prague--great service and decent price. Also allowed us to stop at Chesky Krumlov along the way--HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 12, 2014)

Train...hands down!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 16, 2014)

Various shuttle services, some door-to-door, look like easier than train to me (I'm researching similar):

http://www.czechshuttle.com/destinations/prague/shuttle-bus-transfer-from-prague-to-vienna

http://www.ckshuttle.cz/transports/transfer-from-prague-to-vienna/

http://www.shuttlebus.cz/

http://www.shuttlelobo.cz/1/en/transfer_Krumlov_Vienna_Salzburg_Hallstatt_Prague/

http://www.shuttleceskykrumlov.com/transfer/prague-to-vienna

Bean Shuttle is another, maybe thru Cesky Krumlov:
http://www.beanshuttle.com/en/timetable/

Tripadvisor thread which is the source of a lot of this info:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g274684-i94-k4754958-Which_CK_Shuttle-Czech_Republic.html

Did you already make this trip, or is it upcoming?


----------

